# frames einbauen



## FlyingBall (24. August 2002)

hi leute habe jetzt nen design in ps erstellt ist ja schön und gut nur gibt es ein prob ich habe die site soweit fertig und sie geht auch aber wenn ich jetzt zuviel text habe und bis unten weiterschriebe dann geht alles schief und zwar wiederhohlt sich dann das design.
und jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ich nen frame reinsetzten kann und wie der html code dafür aussieht


----------



## syrus (24. August 2002)

*falsches forum?*

hi

soweit ich weiss laesst sich das mit html oder php regeln so das sich ein hintergrund pic nicht weiter vervielfacht aber stell diese frage da sie ja eigentlich auch mit html oder php zu tun hat auch in dementsprechenden forum 

du brauchst nicht unbedingt frames um das zu verhindern man kann es in einer tabelle einstellen soweit ich weiss =))

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## SepteraCore (25. August 2002)

iframes gehen da schon 
einfach an der passenden stelle

```
<*iframe src="page.htm" name="namevomframe" scrolling="yes" frameborder="0"><*/iframe>
```

halt ohne * einfügen, dürfte dann evtl. bei deinem prob helfen 
musst halt bei links die auf den frame verweisen als target den namen angeben.
framborder kann auch 1 seni oder so aber ich denk du wirst 0 bevorzugen, da dein design sont nich mehr so aussieht wie es soll 
man koennte dann auch noch die scrollbar anpassen bei den tuts steht wie des geht.


----------



## FlyingBall (25. August 2002)

hmm da geht gar nix also die seite ist www anime-infest de vu so und nun soll das mitlere ein frame sein ohne das man irgendwelce scrollbalken etc sieht könnte sich einer mal den queltext angfucken und mir sagen wie ich das machen kann ??


----------



## SepteraCore (25. August 2002)

die stelle mit den layern einfach durch das hier ersetzen

```
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; left:140px; top:114px; width:669px; height:469px; z-index:1"> 
  <div align="center" style="width: 581; height: 95">
<iframe src="welcome.htm" frameborder="0" name="inhalt" width=600 height=400>Der Browser unterstützt keine InlineFrames</iframe>
  </div>
</div>
```


src gibt an welche seite angezeigt werden soll beim laden der hp
den namen musst du als target bei den links angeben in der image map
also hinter HREF="bild.htm" target="inhalt"
sonst werden die links nicht im frame geoeffnet.
die seiten die geoeffnet werden dürfen halt dann nur den inhalt haben mehr nicht.

wenn es immer noch nich geht melde dich bei mir per pm
müssen ja hier nich im photoshop forum uns mit html code beschäftigen


----------

